# Juicy Fruit gum VS. gophers



## Beetle-Kill (Aug 11, 2012)

I had heard they will eat it and not be able to digest it, leading to exteme blockage and death. Supposed to work on mice quite well also. I used it about a month ago, in conjuction with some "poison peanuts", and the gopher apparantly is terminated.
Has the gum on it's own worked for anyone?
Thanks, JB


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 13, 2012)

I've heard the same but Bazooka was the preferred brand.  Haven't seen any gophers blowing bubbles yet either.

I personally prefer the remedies marketed by Remington, Winchester, and Federal among others.


----------



## Jags (Aug 13, 2012)

If I threw gum out, my dang dog would be walking around fart'in bubbles.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Aug 13, 2012)

It's been 3 days and no sign of activity. I'll wait a few more, then see if the gum is gone. I've got this lil' bastidges number.
I was lucky enough to smoke a few with the 12g. earlier. If you're gonna do it, do it right.
After 2 warnings from the Sheriffs Dept., I'm trying the gum. (not supposed to shoot during a fire ban-  Pffft!)


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Aug 16, 2012)

Update:- The gum is gone, as are most of the "poison peanuts". There has been no activity in that area. This may turn out to be a potent combo.
Edit- there's a little more to it than I've posted, but the combo seems to work.


----------



## granpajohn (Aug 24, 2012)

We did try the gum alone, some years ago.
I do not think it worked.
I realized that if I am going around poking holes in gopher tunnels/mounds and sticking in pieces of gum, I could just as well use a poison pellet. So, I did.
It has not been overwhelmingly impressive either, but better than the Juicy Fruit.

ETA...the latest poison I've used looks like kids gummy bear worms. Not cheap either.


----------



## Dtunes (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't speak to Juicy Fruit, but a friend of mine lost a dog who ate a fairly small amount of sugarless gum. I believe it was the xylitol or some other wood sugar that did it. Not sure if it's toxic to rodents but it was unfortunately fatal to the dog(in spite of a Vet's treatment). You could try experimenting with brands, a pack of gum is a pretty cheap investment.


----------

